# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Конкурс Педагогического мастерства IN-KU > "IN-KU Amazing Dance " Конкурс хореографических постановок "Танцевальное Созвездие" >  Итоги Первого онлайн Конкурс хореографических постановок "Прощальный Бал"

## Symeon

Первый конкурс хореографических постановок "Прощальный Бал", организованный по инициативе администрации форума и проведенный в разделе "Хореография" завершен.

Пользователи уже дали свою оценку представленным на конкурс работам, члены Жюри тоже высказали свое авторитетное мнение, и мы готовы объявить результаты. Итак:

[img]http://*********ru/1654836.gif[/img]

*ИТОГИ КОНКУРСА ХОРЕОГРАФИЧЕСКИХ ПОСТАНОВОК "ПРОЩАЛЬНЫЙ БАЛ"*

*Гран При конкурса и почетное звание Победителя (по общему мнению пользователей форума и Жюри конкурса) -* 

*"Китайский танец" (возрастная категория 5 - 7 лет)*

[img]http://*********ru/1660980.gif[/img]*автор хореографической постановки Валерия Вержакова (г.Астрахань)*

*Второе место и звание Лауреата конкурса -* 

*танец "Узоры" (возрастная категория 18 лет и старше)*

[img]http://*********ru/1660980.gif[/img]*автор хореографической постановки Ирина Сухорукова (г.Калуга)*

*Третье место и звание Лауреата конкурса -* 

*танец "Веселые Поварята" (возрастная категория 3 - 5 лет)*

[img]http://*********ru/1660980.gif[/img]*автор хореографической постановки Валерия Вержакова (г.Астрахань)*

----------


## Symeon

*Напоминаю, что пока не определен обладатель "Приза Зрительских Симпатий". Все желающие могут восполнить этот пробел!* 

На страницах этой темы назовите своего претендента на приз из числа участников конкурса и *обязательно* обоснуйте свой выбор. Помните: работы конкурсантов, без аргументированного вами пояснения их преимуществ, к рассмотрению приниматься не будут!

----------

